# First Honker



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I have gone through a number of different ways to keep my 11 month old from breaking while hunting ducks and geese. A short lead seams to work the best. She has hunted ducks in the field about 7-8 times now and is improving everytime. Finding the dead ones and retrieving them is not the problem. Sitting still was, but now she stays in her mut hut pretty good.

Last night she had her first honker encounter, first one was dead and she picked it up no problem and brought it back to the blind. Got knocked out a couple times by the tall corn stocks. Second one was a little further and was still flopping around, again no problems. Except that we did not shoot a thing after that.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats to your pup on her first goose. I love watching dogs handle geese..last year my Yellow got her first honker and it kicked the snot out of her..she just closed her eyes and kept running. lol I was so proud :jammin:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Congats :beer: This is what it's all about!


----------

